# Suggestions for best joints 1/2 mdf



## SingleCarGarage (Nov 10, 2014)

I have a question about joints. I will be using 1/2 mdf for a future speaker box design. I typically use 3/4 but due to size restriction in this new application I will be using the 1/2 in material. Some of my angle will be 90 degrees but most of mine will be at some angle, more like 40-45 degrees. This being said 1/2 is thin (which is why I don't typically use it) I need a STRONG joint. Any ideas? I dont have all the fancy jointing tools, I barely have a couple of pipe clamps, I do have a decent router and a workable cheap table saw. I am used to predrilling and using drywall screws for my joints, but I was wondering if there was something better. I need ideas, so educate me please and thank you.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Nah, for MDF glue and screws is about as strong as you get. MDF is just to soft to use something like a box joint or a dove tail, and the effort needed to cut a rabbet outweighs the extra strength


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

You could add glue blocks to the inside corners.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Mitered MDF glues together good with just glue only. 90 degree angles I would glue and nail. If you can put screws in it, all the better. Use the coarse thread screws.


----------



## SingleCarGarage (Nov 10, 2014)

I have thought of glue and nails, but then on the inside using fiberglass and matting strips.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I've built a few speaker cabinets in my time...
http://s29.photobucket.com/user/MrMarv/library/?sort=3&page=1
..and in tight space cases where I have to use thinner material I will use 12-13mm multi ply birch (also known as Euro birch, Baltic birch etc) instead of MDF. I don't know what sub or speakers you will be using however if you absolutely have to use 1/2" MDF I would agree with using the fiberglass inside no matter what joinery you use.


----------



## Dam8 (Jan 22, 2015)

Good thread, nice work Marvin!


----------

